# Video Demos Hotronix® Dual Air Fusion™ Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Watch the new Dual Air Fusion heat press from Stahls’ Hotronix® in action. In this video demonstration, learn how advanced technology and dual platens make this press nearly 50 percent more efficient than a standard swinger-style unit, based on studies done by Hotronix. 

You’ll see how quick and easy platen changes and rotation are, as well as reconfiguring the unit to maximize heat printing on a specific job. The three modes of operation—foot pedal, fully automatic, and manual—also are demonstrated. The touch screen control panel and its many options and presets are showcased as well. 

The video includes a look at the system’s integrated laser alignment system and how it facilitates precise placement of the garment and graphics. See what the Dual Air Fusion can do at Heat Press Dual Air Fusion | Stahlsâ€™ Hotronix.

For more information, call Hotronix at (800) 727-8520 or visit www.hotronix.com. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

